# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Focale vulvitis - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Focale vulvitis
*
*Inleiding* 
De klachten bij deze aandoening zijn branderige pijn in en/of om de vagina, gevoeligheid bij druk en roodheid van de huid. Meestal komen vrouwen pas bij de huisarts of gynaecoloog als de seksuele activiteit door deze klachten sterk is afgenomen. Als er geen sprake is van een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (SOA, ook wel geslachtsziekte genoemd) of een anatomische afwijking - en als de klachten al minstens zes maanden aanhouden - wordt er gesproken van focale vulvitis. 

Exacte cijfers over het voorkomen van focale vulvitis zijn niet bekend. Wel blijkt een aanzienlijk aantal vrouwen last te hebben van pijn bij het vrijen. Een precieze oorzaak is nog steeds niet vastgelegd. Men gaat er van uit dat meerdere factoren een rol spelen. 

*Onderzoek* 
Bij het onderzoek zullen door de arts meerdere aspecten worden onderzocht: 

– Wanneer zijn de klachten ontstaan? 
– Hoe lang duren de klachten al? 
– Waar doet het precies pijn? 
– Is er sprake van een in het verleden opgelopen seksueel overdraagbare aandoening? 
– Is er sprake van een negatieve seksuele ervaring? 
– Komen soortgelijke klachten in je familie voor? 
– Wanneer zijn de klachten het hevigst? 

Via een vaginaal onderzoek wordt het slijmvlies van de vagina bekeken. Soms kunnen in het verleden opgelopen SOA’s namelijk blijvende beschadigingen aan het slijmvlies veroorzaken. Deze beschadigingen zijn meestal kleine wondjes die geïrriteerd raken door aanraking, een ontstekingsreactie is dan het gevolg. Soms kan een uitstrijkje gemaakt worden, om te onderzoeken of er sprake is van een infectie. 

Door middel van een ‘touch-test’ wordt met een wattenstaafje onderzocht welke plekken er precies pijn doen. 

Ook wordt er gekeken hoe de bekkenbodemspieren reageren op aanrakingen rond de vagina. Worden de bekkenbodemspieren aangespannen, dan is penetratie moeilijker - en ook wordt er minder vocht geproduceerd. Het gevolg is dat je niet ontspannen bent en dat je vagina minder vochtig wordt, wat een soepele penetratie in de weg staat. 

Door vervelende of pijnlijke ervaringen in het verleden kun je in een negatieve spiraal terechtkomen. Je verwacht pijn en je spant daarom al je spieren aan. Daardoor krijg je juist weer meer pijn. 

*Behandeling* 
Aangezien de klachten bij focale vulvitis zowel psychisch als fysiek zijn is het belangrijk dat je inzicht krijgt in de negatieve spiraal die ontstaat. Naast de eventuele behandeling van genegeerde SOA’s wordt er dus veel aandacht besteed aan de psychische kanten van de aandoening. 

Een seksuoloog kan je leren te ontspannen. Dit kan door oefeningen te doen met de bekkenbodemspieren. Vaak wordt gevraagd eens met een spiegel naar de vagina te kijken. Zo kan je ontdekken wat er met de vagina gebeurt als er bepaalde spieren worden aangespannen. 

De overgevoeligheid die bij aanraking kan optreden kan ook als oorzaak hebben dat je bang bent voor pijn. Er wordt dan ook aangeraden de vagina op een ontspannende manier te masseren, zonder penetratie. Zo kun je geleidelijk aan weer wennen aan contact. 

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------

